# cannot install kde-lite on FreeBSD 7.3



## ccc (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi

I cannot install [Bx11/kde-lite on 7.4-RELEASE-p3 due to the following error:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde-lite
# make distclean
===>  Cleaning for kde-lite-3.5.10_8
===>  Deleting distfiles for kde-lite-3.5.10_8
# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for kde-lite-3.5.10_8
===>  Patching for kde-lite-3.5.10_8
===>   kde-lite-3.5.10_8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc - found
===>   kde-lite-3.5.10_8 depends on shared library: kfontinst.0 - found
===>   kde-lite-3.5.10_8 depends on shared library: kimproxy.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for kimproxy.0 in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3
===>  [B]kdelibs-3.5.10_8 is marked as broken: does not build fully (cups) on FreeBSD 7.X.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde-lite.[/B]
```


```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3
# make distclean
===>  Cleaning for kdelibs-3.5.10_8
===>  Deleting distfiles for kdelibs-3.5.10_8
# make install clean
[B]===>  kdelibs-3.5.10_8 is marked as broken: does not build fully (cups) on FreeBSD 7.X.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3.
[/B]
```

How to solve this problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 4, 2012)

Turn off CUPS support, or upgrade to a newer version of FreeBSD.


----------



## ccc (Mar 7, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Turn off CUPS support, or upgrade to a newer version of FreeBSD.



Thanks, but you mean to deinstall cups completely?
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde-lite
# make config
===> No options to configure
# cd /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3
# make config
===> No options to configure
```


----------

